

Smart software; dumb hardware - wittyphrasehere
http://dangoldin.com/2013/04/24/smart-software-dumb-hardware/

======
thelucky41
"Hardware doesn’t need to become smarter, it just needs to be able to sync
with our phones which can do the heavy lifting."

General purpose computers are quite good at what they do, however, there are a
large number of tasks that you want done but don't need or want a general
purpose computer, or a user, in the loop, which is what "smart" hardware is
there for.

~~~
dangoldin
Good point. I'd argue that this was a more significant issue in the past when
computational capability was lower and components were more expensive. Now
that sensors are getting cheaper and phones are getting more powerful it makes
sense to offload more work to the phones due to the benefit having it done via
software provides.

